# Rug and taxidermy thread.



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Looked at couldn't find a thread dedicated to taxidermy so figured I'd start one up!

I picked up my lynx rug from the taxidermist yesterday. I'm pleased with it.



















I'll be adding a grizz rug and a wolf rug in several months.

Expensive hobby!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Too pretty to step on, but it does make a fancy placemat.

Usually, the taxidermy stuff goes in the Trophy Room category but what the heck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, I moved it over here. At the top of the page if you go into photo's there is also a section on taxi work, that's where I put mine.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice,! congrats


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Will look very nice on a wall !


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

hassell said:


> Nice, I moved it over here. At the top of the page if you go into photo's there is also a section on taxi work, that's where I put mine.


Oops on bad. Thank you!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking cat


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good---but--- you know were all wait'in to get a gander at your grizz hide.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Haha! I am too!!! Should be ready the end of September. Killin me..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lynx are IMO the coolest of the cats. Nice rug.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

What a rug!! Cant wait to see your wolf!


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello gentlemen!

Finally got my grizzly back. Very pleased with it!































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is Nice--Congrats on your kill----Very nice Lynx also---Thanks for sharing -----------svb*


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Damn... the bear is Awesome....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very Nice ! Congrats


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's very cool ! What a memory preserved.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Icing on the cake! Very cool rug, Iceman!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, extra wall in the house might be needed.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks guys! I should be getting my wolf rug back within a couple weeks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, turned out great! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

